# Separate Water Meters House and Garden



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

I am a customer of the water company Tavira Verde. Currently I have one water meter through which consumption for inside the house, garden irrigation and pool pass. On top the actual consumption I pay a pro-rata charge for sewage and for garbage. 

My neighbour tells me that it is possible to have two official meters, one for household consumption which of course incurs the pro-rata charges, but a separate one which is for externally consumed water (my main quantity) which attracts no pro-rated charges.

I'll speak to the water company in Tavira next time I am there but can anyone throw any light on this?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not heard of this but what would it cost you to identify pipework and reroute to a separate meter, have you looked at their web site?


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep have been through the website. Apparently the houses are constructed in a way which allows this easily. I'll go in to their office in a few weeks time and see what they think. Just wondered if anyone had any experience of this. Thanks for your post.


----------

